# CMD.EXE fehlt! Hilfe...!



## MC-René (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Die CMD.EXE fehlt, Fehlermeldung z.B. über Start-->Ausführen-->"CMD":
"CMD kann nicht gefunden werden..."

Hab keinen Wurm oder so... Alles überprüft!

Datei CMD.EXE wird auch nicht beim suchen gefunden...

Wer weis rat?


----------



## generador (8. Juli 2005)

Wäre praktisch wenn man mal wüsste welches OS du benutzt

Falls es ein Win9X System heisst die Datei command


----------



## MC-René (8. Juli 2005)

Sorry!

WinXP Home!

 :-(


----------



## Tobias K. (8. Juli 2005)

moin


Was ist denn mit Start->Programme->Zubehör->Eingabeaufforderung
Ist das vorhanden? Wenn ja, erschein die Konsole wenn du drauf klickst?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## MC-René (8. Juli 2005)

Oh!

Nö is nicht da...

Komisch...


----------



## MC-René (30. September 2005)

Hallo!

Weis denn niemand rat!?

Problem besteht immernoch!

Auch beim starten (doppelklick) von manchen Installationsroutinen kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"C:\Pfad\Programm.exe" konnte nicht gefunden werden. Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie den Namen korrekt eingegeben haben und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang. (...)

Auch Batch dateien lassen sich nicht ausführen!

Wenn ich ein "Programm" wie z.B. "Netstat" über ausführen starte geht das ohne Probleme!

Hab echt keine Ahnung!


----------



## tobmir (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mal von mir die CMD verpackt. 
Sie kommt ins system32 Verzeichnis.

Ist zwar von XP Pro aber sollte die selbe Datei sein.

*<edit>
Es sollte klar sein, das Windows-Dateien urheberrechtlich geschützt sind und hier nicht zum Download bereitgestellt werden dürfen...habe den Anhang daher entfernt

MfG Sven Mintel
</edit>
*


----------



## MC-René (4. Oktober 2005)

Danke!

Beim Versuch die Datei in den System32-Ordner zu stecken, gibts nen Bluescreen, bzw. PC bootet neu!


Hmmm!?


----------



## tobmir (4. Oktober 2005)

Hast du das Service Pack 2 installiert?
Wenn nicht mach das mal. die Exe ist von meinem SP2 Windows.
Wenn meine Theorie stimmt, dürfte schon nach der Installation vom Service Pack 2 deine eigene Datei wieder da sein.


----------



## MC-René (8. Oktober 2005)

Service Pack 2 hab ich bereits installiert!


----------



## JensG (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

prüfe deinen Rechner gründlich nach Viren und versuche das ServicePack 2
nochmal zu installieren. Damit sollte die cmd.exe wieder hergestellt werden.
Aber ob das geht weiß ich nicht denn die cmd.exe ist notwendig um das
Servicepack zu installieren.
Bei einem intakten XP mit SP2 wird die cmd.exe sofort wiederhergestellt wenn
man diese löscht oder umbebennt.

Jens


----------



## MC-René (8. Oktober 2005)

Danke!

Also hab SP2 erneut installiert aber geholfen hat es nix!

Hab dan o.g. CMD.EXE im Dos in c:\windows\system32 kopiert, die datei war bzw. ist jetzt wieder da, aber Batch-Dateien lassen sich nicht ausführen.

Auch beim Windows Update stürzt der PC ab (beim Installieren einer Active-X-Komponente, nicht beim updaten selbst --> soweit komm ich gar nicht)

Werd mal alle möglichen Scans drüber jagen...!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Oktober 2005)

Spricht irgendwas, vom Aufwand mal abgesehen, gegen eine Neuinstallation?


----------



## chrysler (11. Oktober 2005)

Also ich habe auch gelegentlich Probleme mit Win.
Der erste Radschlag, der dir entgegenkommt, ist: Formatieren.

Das ist aber keine Kunst. Darauf kann man später immer noch zurückgreifen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2005)

Mit Windows hat man keine Probleme, Windows ist ein Problem. 

Naja, es ist schon richtig, dass recht schnell "formatieren" gerufen wird. Aber das muss ja nicht immer sein.
Jedoch hat unser werter Threadersteller ja nun schon ein paar Sachen probiert, offensichtlich erfolglos.
Daher wuerde ich dann doch mal dazu raten sich die Zeit (und einen Kasten Bier) zu nehmen und mal alles neu draufzubuegeln. Frei nach dem Motto: "Alles neu macht der Mai". Auch wenn ja nicht mehr unbedingt Mai ist.


----------

